# Fishing during windy conditions



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Guys:

I was thinking about doing some fishing this weekend, someone told me that it is not good to go fishing while it's windy. Is this true? I have never heard of this? I plan to fish off some jetties this weekend near LBI. Report says up to 40 mph winds... Thoughts? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

go for it. learn for yourself and not what one out of a million folks tell ya. just don't get blown off the jetties.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Smittroc said:


> go for it. learn for yourself and not what one out of a million folks tell ya. just don't get blown off the jetties.


It's personal preference. For me, blowing like it has been, I won't fish the beach. I'll hit the back bay instead.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't let a little wind stop you. Usually the weathermen are wrong, especially this time of year. You might want to change up your lure selection if you're using plugs. I usually go with a faster action/higher frequency lures in choppy conditions. I pulled a 40" striper yesterday from that area, and hooked into either a submarine or a huge ray that I just couldn't stop. It had me down to the mono backing and wasn't slowing down, and I had to thumb the spool and break her off.


----------

